# Planning Restrictions Loule



## trent1 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi, does anyone know if there are any general planning restrictions in loule area relating to where a house can be positioned on an urban plot?

does it have to be a minimum or maximum distance from the road or neighbours land?

or is each project looked at on a individual basis?

thanks in advance

Craig


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There are minimum distances for house, septic tank, pools etc best thing is to go and discuss with the Camara engineers before engaging an architect


----------



## Domicilium (Jul 20, 2013)

Yes, there are nationwide regulations and specific ones to regions. It includes distances to road and neighbours and to the size of the construction too.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Some Definitions nationwide whose values may change from Câmara to Cãmara

Área de implantação: (Implantation Area): allowable foot print in the plot

Area de construção: total building area (some variations related to balcony's and such)

Tardoz: minimum distance to the back of the plot

Laterais: minimum distance to the lateral plot limits

Àrea de impermeabilização: Impermeabilition area

etc

Outside colors: some Câmaras very specific about this others not so much

If you ask the Câmara for a Viabilidade de Construção-VC (viability) they will inform you about this coefficients


----------



## trent1 (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks very much for all your help, 

My main concern with the plot is.... I would prefer the house to be towards the back or middle of the plot rather than close to the road.

I have seen plans of an approved project on the land (which has now expired) in this project the house was only around 9 meters from the road but as the plot is around 70 meters long and the road is at the north end of the plot. We would prefer the house further back on the plot to allow us to have the pool and main gardens south facing, (I think I have explained that right).


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If project expired then definitely visit Camara to double check as what might have been approved 2 years back might not be approved now, personally I'd always double check and not take an agents word

A rule of thumb is rear edge of build up to 50 metres from center line of road which might explain build position, but varies plot to plot Camara to Camara so visiting the department concerned is imperative


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

The south facing issue always important. 

By the way if the road is at the north end would you not want to build the villa in that side of the plot to have the the remaining villa south-facing?

Normally the villas in a road or street were "naturally" implanted in a away to maximize solar exposition for the back yard/swimming pool, however this is NOT always the case.

You really have to ask the Câmara the parameters above mentioned. May be there is a smart way to overcome the fact that the council may not allow you to build the villa as back in the plot as you would like. Is to make a front nice aesthetically appellative wall that connects to the main building, but not all Câmaras allow this.


----------



## trent1 (Jun 5, 2014)

paramonte said:


> The south facing issue always important.
> 
> By the way if the road is at the north end would you not want to build the villa in that side of the plot to have the the remaining villa south-facing?
> 
> ...


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Sorry only now I realize this "wall idea" is not feasible in this case. It is used to overcome some other regulations in a nice way.

As Canoeman wrote be aware that all council approved projects have a dead-line meaning that if the villa was not built on that time frame, you are back to square one to the point that you may not be able to build at all in that plot any more (due to changes in the PDM- general planning and land classification) and that has happened a lot round here. 

So the correct route would be to require in the Council a Viabilidade de Construção-VC´s (BUilding Viability) . The VC will be a document that will inform you what you can and cannot do in the plot , distances etc,

Yet again VC´s are valid for a certain period of time, one or two years, beyond which you are again back to square one in terms of authorizations, if meanwhile you did not begin building the villa.


----------



## trent1 (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok, 

so I should (or get the seller / agent to get it ) obtain a VC document and then move on depending on that document?

how hard is it to obtain?


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

In most Câmaras Vc´s may only be requested by the present owner, not the prospective owner.

Other Câmaras will go along with the stressed prospective owner and supply him a VC. 

Some Câmaras demand the VC requests to be pretty detailed on the building intentions, others just require a signed pro-forma asking the VC. 

Some Cãmaras may take months to reply others just a week or two.

If you are in a hurry do decide about the purchase of that plot ask a Câmara meeting with the architec\ enginner allocated to the area where the plot is. Many councils have some fixed week days to meet the public. Talk to them, in my experience most are cooperative and understand you want to make an informed rapid decision. Ask them if you can require yourself the VC.

Bear in mind that all property information in the Câmara regarding the plot past or pending projects and authorizations is public, meaning anybody can legally ask to see that.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The seller will want whats best for them to make plot attractive to all possible buyers which might not be what you want which is why you need to ask Camara if your preference is feasible or possible,


----------



## trent1 (Jun 5, 2014)

canoeman said:


> The seller will want whats best for them to make plot attractive to all possible buyers which might not be what you want which is why you need to ask Camara if your preference is feasible or possible,


And the VC will let me know the possibilities?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

trent1 said:


> And the VC will let me know the possibilities?


Yes


----------



## trent1 (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks, again for the advice


----------

